# Was ist das für ein Fehler?



## Krankes-Kaff (3. Juli 2004)

Nabend,

also ich setze jetzt mal diese Frage hier rein!
Ich habe mit Macromedia Dreamweaver eine Homepage gemacht, allerdings zeigt mir der IE ständig Fehler an. 

Hier soll der Fehler liegen:

function closesubnav(event){
if ((event.clientY <48)||(event.clientY > 107)){
for (var i=1; i<= numofitems; i++){
*var shutdiv =eval('menuitem'+i+'.thediv');* 
shutdiv.style.visibility='hidden';
}
}


Zeile : 41
Zeichen : 7
Fehler : 'menuitem1.thediv' is Null oder kein Objekt



Leider verstehe ich nun überhaupt nicht, was das bedeutet geschweige denn, was nun letzt endlich der Fehler ist.
Außerdem, ein Programm wie Dreamweaver, für welches ich so viel bezahlt habe, sollte es doch eigentlich hin bekommen, mir eine fehlerfreie Seite zu programmieren oder?
Ist das vielleicht nur eine Einstellung im Programm?

Naja egal, also ich würde gerne wissen, was diese Fehlermeldung aussagt und wie ich den Fehler beheben kann.

Füre eure Hilfe bin ich euch sehr dankbar!



Viele liebe Grüße

Tim


PS:  Die Seiten mit den Fehlern liegen hier: 
www.Der-erste-Schritt.com


----------



## Tobias Menzel (3. Juli 2004)

Hi,



> 'menuitem1.thediv' is Null oder kein Objekt



Na, das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor...
...kann es sein, dass dieser Fehler letztens schon mal in einem anderen Thread auftauchte?  

Wie auch immer:

Um den Fehler zu finden, müsste man wissen, welches Objekt denn hier mit "menuitem" gemeint ist bzw. um welche der MM-Funktionen es sich genau handelt.
Bevor ich jetzt alle möglichen Macromdedia-JavaScripts durchsuche, poste doch einfach mal einen größeren Ausschnitt bzw. nenne den Namen des Verhaltens.

Manchmal hilft es auch, die Funktion ganz zu entfernen und das Verhalten danach wieder anzuwenden (Funktion wird wieder eingefügt).

Gruß

EDIT:
Sorry, Link gerade erst gesehen!

Also, welche Version von DW benutzt Du - für mich [MX] sieht das nicht wie die sonst typischen Dreamweaver-Funktionen aus?

Soweit ich das jetzt auf die Schnelle sehen kann, wird die Variable "menuitem" nicht angelegt bzw. schon am Anfang die Funktion "closesubnav(event)" ausgeführt (Body.onMouseMove), die einige Variablen verwendet.

Handelt es sich um ein AddIn? Bitte poste doch mal genauer, wie das erstellt wurde.


----------



## Gumbo (4. Juli 2004)

Was genau soll das Skript machen? Möglicherweise gibt es ja eine einfachere Lösung.


Achja, das nächte Mal bitte Javascript betreffende Fragen/Probleme im Javascript-Forum.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (4. Juli 2004)

Also ich habe die Seite mit Dreamweaver MX2004 erstellt.
Und die Seite habe ich aus den Vorlagen genommen, habe nichts Besonderes hin zu gefügt, was das sein könnte :-(


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (4. Juli 2004)

Sorry, hatte keine Ahnung, dass das Javascript ist.

Was das Script ausführen soll kann ich leider nicht sagen, wie gesagt, ich habe das mit dem Programm erstellt und habe selbst kaum eine Ahnung davon...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (4. Juli 2004)

Ich habe leider "nur" Version 6 - und mir sind die genannten Funktionen bislang nicht untergekommen (zumal ich die eingebauten Verhalten bzw. Templates nicht benutze).

Aber: habe gaanz unten auf der Seite folgendes gefunden:
	
	
	



```
<script type="text/javascript">
var menuitem1 = new menu(7,1,"hidden");
var menuitem2 = new menu(7,2,"hidden");
var menuitem3 = new menu(7,3,"hidden");
var menuitem4 = new menu(7,4,"hidden");
var menuitem5 = new menu(7,5,"hidden");
var menuitem6 = new menu(7,6,"hidden");
var menuitem7 = new menu(7,7,"hidden");
</script>
```

Setzt das ganze doch erst mal nach oben in die Seite (vor die Funktionen) und
teste es nochmal.

Bis jetzt würde ich sagen, dass DIVs mit der ID "subglobal"+Nummer abgesprochen werden - diese IDs konnte ich sonst nirgends finden.
Jetzt bin ich aber zu müde für eine ausführliche Suche -vielleicht morgen!

P.S.: Support bei Scripts/Templates ist immer so eine Sache - jemand aus dem Forum sagte mal, es geht schneller, ein neues Script zu schreiben, als ein bestehendes zu debuggen - ich muss ihm recht geben.

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2004)

Wie datic recht vermutete, werden dort 7 Elemente mit den ID's _subglobal1_-_subglobal7_ benötigt....zumindest erwartet das Skript diese

Das sollen, soweit ich sehe, Untermenüpunkte sein für die Links mit den IDs _gl1_-_gl7_.

Diese Untermenupunkte sind nicht da.... wenn du garkeine Untermenupunkte wolltest, schmeiss einfach sämtlichen JS-Code aus der Seite heraus.
Falls du diese Untermenupunkte doch willst, tu sie hinein....es müssen halt 7 Elemente mit den _subglobal[n]_-IDs sein.


----------

